# Jim Miller/Frankie Edgar/GSP Sig Pic wanted!



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm after a Sig pic with these 3 pics:




























and the quote: "Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure ..."

Have fun with it. You'll get a cred thanks + you'll feel cool


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

*twiddles thumbs*


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Indestructibl3 said:


> *twiddles thumbs*


It will be done, by tomorrow.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

No rush bro, but thanks heeeaaps!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

limba's making you a sig so you know it's going to be sexy.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice you got Limba on the case! Grats! :thumbsup:


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Rauno said:


> limba's making you a sig so you know it's going to be sexy.





Machida Karate said:


> Nice you got Limba on the case! Grats! :thumbsup:


Hehe I really am honoured =P It'll be my first Limba sig!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Done! One sig, but i've tried playing with the fonts.

They're all yours. 

No creds needed...i have enough.





























​
PS: it was a nice challenge


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

limba said:


> Done! One sig, but i've tried playing with the fonts.
> 
> They're all yours.
> 
> ...


Holy crap! I love them man! GSP's eyes! Woooow ... really really well done man, appreciate it.

Shall I say, challenge accepted - challenged conquered? Hehe


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Holy crap! I love them man! GSP's eyes! Woooow ... really really well done man, appreciate it.
> 
> Shall I say, challenge accepted - challenged conquered? Hehe


Glad you like it buddy! :thumbsup:

Enjoy.


----------

